# Accomodation survey



## Paganhate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm flying to Sydney with my girlfriend next March (roughly) and we're looking for an appartment or a house for 1 month or 2. The point is I'd like to find something as a survey, I mean if someone is leaving the place for a while and wants somebody to keep it safe and clean, then we're interested in, please let me know.


Thank you 

Tomas.


----------

